# [Seguridad] Duda con Nmap (Cerrado)

## ZaPa

Hola.

He hecho algunas pruebas con nmap a algunos servidores dedicados donde tengo diversos servicios funcionando...

Lo que más me ha sorprendido es que al hacerle un nmap con el flag -A (para ver la versión de los servicios que corrian en mi servidor), a mi 2º servidor dedicado, me ha aparecido esto:

```
Device type: general purpose|WAP|remote management|specialized|router|firewall

Running (JUST GUESSING) : Linux 2.6.X|2.4.X (92%), Netgear embedded (89%), HP embedded (89%), Infoblox NIOS 4.X (88%), MikroTik RouterOS 3.X (87%), Enterasys embedded (87%), Cisco-Linksys embedded (86%)                                                      

Aggressive OS guesses: Linux 2.6.15 - 2.6.25 (92%), Linux 2.6.18 - 2.6.24 (92%), Linux 2.6.20 (Ubuntu 7.04 server, x86) (90%), Netgear DG834PN RangeMax wireless broadband router (89%), Linux 2.6.17 - 2.6.25 (89%), HP Onboard Administrator management console (89%), Linux 2.6.19 - 2.6.24 (Gentoo) (89%), Linux 2.6.24 - 2.6.25 (89%), Linux 2.6.9 - 2.6.19 (89%), Infoblox NIOS 4.1r5 (88%)                                                                                                           
```

Algo que me parece muy extraño.... 

Pero si solamente tengo apache con php y mysql. ¿Porque tanta cosa?

Más abajo tambien me ha aparecido (al parecer) los saltos que da el paquete, con lo que me han aparecido un monton de ips (supongo que desde que el paquete entra a mi servidor dedicado hasta que llega a su destino). ¿Es correcto?

Espero me puedan aclarar esto. 

Gracias.

Un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para que compares:

```
nmap -vvA localhost

Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-04-10 14:29 ART

Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 14:29

Scanning localhost (127.0.0.1) [1000 ports]

Discovered open port 110/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 139/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 25/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 53/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 3306/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 443/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 445/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 21/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 111/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 143/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 80/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 2049/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Discovered open port 10000/tcp on 127.0.0.1

Completed SYN Stealth Scan at 14:29, 0.05s elapsed (1000 total ports)

Initiating Service scan at 14:29

Scanning 13 services on localhost (127.0.0.1)

Completed Service scan at 14:31, 68.60s elapsed (13 services on 1 host)

Initiating RPCGrind Scan against localhost (127.0.0.1) at 14:31

Completed RPCGrind Scan against localhost (127.0.0.1) at 14:31, 0.00s elapsed (2 ports)

Initiating OS detection (try #1) against localhost (127.0.0.1)

Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)

Host is up (0.00010s latency).

rDNS record for 127.0.0.1: loem

Scanned at 2010-04-10 14:29:52 ART for 70s

Not shown: 985 closed ports

PORT      STATE SERVICE       VERSION

21/tcp    open  ftp           ProFTPD 1.3.2d

25/tcp    open  smtp          Postfix smtpd

53/tcp    open  domain        dnsmasq 2.50

80/tcp    open  http          Apache httpd

110/tcp   open  pop3          Dovecot pop3d

111/tcp   open  rpcbind       2 (rpc #100000)

139/tcp   open  netbios-ssn   Samba smbd 3.X (workgroup: WORKGROUP)

143/tcp   open  imap          Dovecot imapd

443/tcp   open  ssl/http      Apache httpd

445/tcp   open  netbios-ssn   Samba smbd 3.X (workgroup: WORKGROUP)

2049/tcp  open  nfs           2-4 (rpc #100003)

3306/tcp  open  mysql         MySQL 5.0.90-log

10000/tcp open  http          MiniServ 0.01 (Webmin httpd)

Device type: general purpose

Running: Linux 2.6.X

OS details: Linux 2.6.15 - 2.6.30

TCP/IP fingerprint:

OS:SCAN(V=5.21%D=4/10%OT=21%CT=1%CU=30688%PV=N%DS=0%DC=L%G=Y%TM=4BC0B5D7%P=

OS:i486-pc-linux-gnu)SEQ(SP=C1%GCD=1%ISR=CA%TI=Z%CI=Z%II=I%TS=A)OPS(O1=M400

OS:CST11NW5%O2=M400CST11NW5%O3=M400CNNT11NW5%O4=M400CST11NW5%O5=M400CST11NW

OS:5%O6=M400CST11)WIN(W1=8000%W2=8000%W3=8000%W4=8000%W5=8000%W6=8000)ECN(R

OS:=Y%DF=Y%T=40%W=8018%O=M400CNNSNW5%CC=N%Q=)T1(R=Y%DF=Y%T=40%S=O%A=S+%F=AS

OS:%RD=0%Q=)T2(R=N)T3(R=Y%DF=Y%T=40%W=8000%S=O%A=S+%F=AS%O=M400CST11NW5%RD=

OS:0%Q=)T4(R=Y%DF=Y%T=40%W=0%S=A%A=Z%F=R%O=%RD=0%Q=)T5(R=Y%DF=Y%T=40%W=0%S=

OS:Z%A=S+%F=AR%O=%RD=0%Q=)T6(R=Y%DF=Y%T=40%W=0%S=A%A=Z%F=R%O=%RD=0%Q=)T7(R=

OS:Y%DF=Y%T=40%W=0%S=Z%A=S+%F=AR%O=%RD=0%Q=)U1(R=Y%DF=N%T=40%IPL=164%UN=0%R

OS:IPL=G%RID=G%RIPCK=G%RUCK=G%RUD=G)IE(R=Y%DFI=N%T=40%CD=S)

Uptime guess: 9.850 days (since Wed Mar 31 18:07:14 2010)

Network Distance: 0 hops

TCP Sequence Prediction: Difficulty=193 (Good luck!)

IP ID Sequence Generation: All zeros

Service Info: Host:  loem; OSs: Unix

Read data files from: /usr/share/nmap

OS and Service detection performed. Please report any incorrect results at http://nmap.org/submit/ .

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 71.27 seconds

           Raw packets sent: 1019 (45.598KB) | Rcvd: 2056 (87.560KB)
```

SI, lo veo correcto a tu resultado. Apache configurado por defecto con el banner que provee ofrece gran cantidad de información acerca del sistema operativo instalado y otro tanto que se puede adivinar. El fingerprint TCP también ayuda un poco en esto de adivinar de que se trata.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola !!..

Pero exáctamente que es lo que me aparece:

```
Device type: general purpose|WAP|remote management|specialized|router|firewall

Running (JUST GUESSING) : Linux 2.6.X|2.4.X (92%), Netgear embedded (89%), HP embedded (89%), Infoblox NIOS 4.X (88%), MikroTik RouterOS 3.X (87%), Enterasys embedded (87%), Cisco-Linksys embedded (86%)                                                     

Aggressive OS guesses: Linux 2.6.15 - 2.6.25 (92%), Linux 2.6.18 - 2.6.24 (92%), Linux 2.6.20 (Ubuntu 7.04 server, x86) (90%), Netgear DG834PN RangeMax wireless broadband router (89%), Linux 2.6.17 - 2.6.25 (89%), HP Onboard Administrator management console (89%), Linux 2.6.19 - 2.6.24 (Gentoo) (89%), Linux 2.6.24 - 2.6.25 (89%), Linux 2.6.9 - 2.6.19 (89%), Infoblox NIOS 4.1r5 (88%)           
```

¿Que significan esos porcentajes?

Nunca he visto algo así.

¿Que es exáctamente eso?

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si te comunicas por wireless los porcentajes significan la calidad de la señal si recibes un 80% pierdes un 20%.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Que significan esos porcentajes?
> 
> Nunca he visto algo así.
> ...

 

El porcentage es la posibilidad de que se trate de uno de esos sistemas operativos, nmap deduce que es 92% probable que se trate de Linux 2.6.X|2.4.X, por ejemplo.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por vuestra colaboración  :Smile:  .

Sinceramente, Inodoro_Pereyra esa posibilidad es la que más posibilidades tenia dentro de mi cabeza (jeje). Estaba inseguro por eso lo pregunté.

Saludos!

----------

